# Midwest Horse Fair - my boy!



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like a quiet boy.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

What a great looking guy!!! Very very pretty!! Looks like an all around gentlemen to me!! Great vid!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

What a handsome gentleman, sorry I didn't get to see him while we were there.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Awh I seen him. Must have been Sunday you took those photos. The weather was so terrible Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes it was Sunday. Thursday/Friday were just SO SO cold and Saturday it was snowing  he was a total gentleman the entire time. Besides the cold part it was still as wonderful as always!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a beautiful, well mannered boy! I couldn't help noticing that horse in the far right stall, and goodness, that animal makes your stud look like an angel!


----------



## CantStopRiding (Sep 6, 2010)

Aww he's so cute!! I love the way you get on, whenever I have to ride bareback I normally have to get a leg up and 75% of the time I fall off the otherside. Lol.
That little boy in it was really cute as well!
You're so lucky! x


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Your stud has always impressed me. He is so well behaved and clearly very well handled. It's great to see stallions with such great tempers. It looks like the fair must have been a BLAST.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> Your stud has always impressed me. He is so well behaved and clearly very well handled. It's great to see stallions with such great tempers. It looks like the fair must have been a BLAST.


Thank you thank you thank you! It was unsettling how many stallions had to have 2-3 handlers just to be moved, would try to take down the 7 ft stalls when you would walk another horse by, or just had downright nasty attitudes. I've been very lucky to have one who is a complete gentleman regardless of where we are and who is around! He is a total baby and in high tension situations instead of getting all "studly" acting he turns into a huge puppy dog and looks at me for guidance - I couldn't ask for more!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

CantStopRiding said:


> Aww he's so cute!! I love the way you get on, whenever I have to ride bareback I normally have to get a leg up and 75% of the time I fall off the otherside. Lol.
> That little boy in it was really cute as well!
> You're so lucky! x


I taught him to lay down because I was SO BIG with my last pregnancy that if I got off I had no chance to get on again  I won't have that problem with this pregnancy lol. The little boy is my son and they are best buddies... he's even led him into the house before! He absolutely LOVES my son and will follow him all over our 115 acres or anywhere else that kid chooses to go - it's really really cute!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww what a sweety. I love his coloring. He looks very well behaved.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If I had known you were going to be there I would have looked you up and introduced my self as we are not far from each other


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Saw him at Midwest Horse Fair, he was awesome! Such a gorgeous boy


----------



## mistyorbit (Apr 23, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! So much white for you to keep white. What's your secret?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> Yes it was Sunday. Thursday/Friday were just SO SO cold and Saturday it was snowing  he was a total gentleman the entire time. Besides the cold part it was still as wonderful as always!



I know, I stood out in that snow/pouring rain with Keegan J. a Friesian stallion while we waited our turn for the Beautiful Horse Contest.

It was terrible.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Poco, your stallion is SO well behaved and beautiful!! Great job on a gorgeous presentation!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great compliments! He really is well behaved for a horse in general but above and beyond for a stallion!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love your horse, he is gorgeous and so well behaved I have to keep telling my self he is a stally.
He just looks so friendly, I wish i could run up to him and give him a hug lol


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

RedTree said:


> I love your horse, he is gorgeous and so well behaved I have to keep telling my self he is a stally.
> He just looks so friendly, I wish i could run up to him and give him a hug lol


Thank you  he was SO cute with my friends son there. He's completely used to my 2 year old son but when my friends 3 year old walked in he had to "sniff him down" and then gave him a look that clearly said "you're not my kid!" it was too cute and then he just continued on as normal


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

He is absolutely stunning and appears to be quite the gentleman. I bet other stallion owners were quite envious of your boy.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

If he goes missing he is with me. K? Don't worry, I'll send you a mini horse in trade


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I love the second photo!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuadteagan - you better send all minis if you steal him! Poco is terrified of minis! Lol it's hilarious to see! Not spooky or flighty scared but if he sees one he freezes in place and just starts shaking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol that is so funny! I will send you a min replica of him, won't even tell the difference k? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

What a stunning guy =) That was so cute when the little boy got on him, he must be very gentle.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> Our coliseum revue - roughly 500+ people watching. I thought I was gonna die, he was an angel though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, stunning! Usually I don't like the way blue-eyed horses look, but this fits him perfectly! He is the best looking blue-eyed horse I've seen!


----------



## AQHAgirl (Jul 10, 2007)

wow! gorgeous stud, I love the blue eyes... he's stunning. Do you have a website


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't describe just how much all of your compliments mean to me! My websites are:
Not Found - Webs.com
QTPOCOS SONNY DANCER | Facebook
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

